
Finding the Smartphone Inside Motorola - boundlessdreamz
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/29/technology/companies/29moto.html
======
megaduck
The smartphone market is increasingly looking like it'll end up as a fight
between Android and iPhone. Droid looks like an incredibly compelling phone,
and Verizon will probably sell millions of them.

RIM is going to be able to hang on for a while, but if third-party developers
were going to flock to the BlackBerry platform, they would have done so by
now. The same goes for Symbian.

I still hold out some hope for Palm, but they'll probably be confined to a
small niche for the foreseeable future.

